
How to Be Better at Stress - SREinSF
https://www.nytimes.com/guides/well/how-to-deal-with-stress?recid=0xDFSbhM5wfIWehNSznZFuZDnR1&sl_l=1&sl_rec=mostpopular_sample_dedup_sticky&contentCollection=smarter-living&mData=articles%255B%255D%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.nytimes.com%252Finteractive%252F2017%252Fwell%252Fmind%252Fwell-stress-guide.html%253Frecid%253D0xDFSbhM5wfIWehNSznZFuZDnR1%2526sl_l%253D1%2526sl_rec%253Dmostpopular_sample_dedup_sticky%26articles%255B%255D%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.nytimes.com%252F2017%252F09%252F14%252Fwell%252Flive%252Fare-you-a-hair-twirler-nail-biter-or-knuckle-cracker.html%253Frecid%253D0xDFSbhM5wfIWehNSznZFuZDnR1%2526sl_rec%253Dmostpopular_sample_dedup_sticky&hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=smarterLiving-promo-region&region=smarterLiving-promo-region&WT.nav=smarterLiving-promo-region&_r=0&redirect=true
======
jhiska
Implementing what the article says:

1\. Adopt a positive attitude.

I'm positive that brings more problems than it solves.

2\. Reframe the situation.

"My heart is working harder and my body is mobilizing its energy to get ready
for this challenge. I should take a deep breath. My faster breathing means
more oxygen is getting to my brain so I can think more clearly. Circulatory
changes are allowing more oxygen and nutrients to fuel my muscles. I’m feeling
stronger and ready for the challenge ahead." Beep bop beep, I'm reframing
myself as a robot, because robots don't feel stress.

5\. Face your fears and 9. Inoculate against stress

(they repeated the same thing in different words to make the list reach 10
items)

Following the New York Times journalist's recommendations, I will run a
marathon, play in a Scrabble competition, read an original poem at a poetry
slam, climb a mountain, sing karaoke, tell a story in front of a crowd, take
on a tough project at work, kayak the Colorado rapids, train to scuba dive,
and attend a boot camp.

Not only will challenging experiences give me more confidence, but the
repeated exposure to poetry slams can also change my body’s biological
response to stress.

